# What is good for breakfast where you live



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello

thought it might be fun to hear what other people like to eat for breakfast.

I'll start

Peggster and I have been on a biskets for breakfast roll for a couple months. We buy the cheapest little bake-your-own biskets and add yogurt butter, honey peanut butter and jelly. Peggy likes blackberry jelly and I like orange marmalade, cherry, fig and red current.

yum !

What are you folks having for breakfast ?

Regards

DAN


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Bacon, eggs, toast w/butter.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

it's wood related because Peggy makes them on my cutting board


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Weekdays: Coffee, coffee, and more coffee

Saturdays: Pancakes w/syrup and butter

Sundays: Homemade biscuits w/Smuckers strawberry preserves and butter

BTW, I do the cooking.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Lots o' coffee. Something made from bread. Ideally, left over pizza, if I can get it. Other wise toast or biscuits.
Usually eat in my shop, so my breakfast has wood in it too!


----------



## ThreeJs (Aug 13, 2007)

Almost every morning, I fix grits for my family before I head off to work. However, my favorite, is bacon, eggs, grits and toast.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Muesli, a coffee, an orange.

Bob


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Most mornings its just coffee… I know, not to good for me. My favorite breakfast I picked up a LONG time ago while I was in the Army, Bisuits and Sausage gravey with two eggs over easy on top….and lots of hot sauce.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I start off with a 20 oz. cup of coffee, while reading the morning news.

Then we have 7 grain bread toast with peanut butter.

We've been hooked on this for a long time.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Sawdust!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just coffee, two newspapers to catch up on the news (what there is of it) and then off to catch on the posts on LJs and try to finish this up by 6 to stay on schedule.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oatmeal 
or cheerios.. or as a special cereal, my favourite - Shreddies..

and then when we have bonfire breakfasts: it's bacon, eggs, campfire hash, muffins, toast & jam, and crescent rolls baked over the fire.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Muesli

Boy I luv windows. 
Left and old uRL on my clipboards again! Grrr!
So I pasted it above without checking .

Bob


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Usually it's one piece of bread with peanut butter folded in half, and a half bannana, and 8oz. glass of orange juice, and PILLS. When I allow myself to splurge, I love eggs benedict w/holindais sauce. Other splurges include eggs over medium (with white over the yoke) shanty fries or good home fries, Ummmmm, and spicy fresh hot sausage patties. You can't get shanty fries in a restaurant….My wife makes the best. It's hard for me to get good home fries too…. sometimes I get beef gravy on them. Think I'll splurge soon. Ha Ha!

My wife eats the other half bannana. It's my way of getting her to eat something nourishing.
Dave


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dinner.

I have a habit of forgetting to eat.

But I do drink a fair amount of coffee.

Lee


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Over here, a very popular breakfast is roti canai and teh tarik.










It's what I missed the most about Malaysia when I was back in the States.


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

I usually skip breakfast and sip tea until lunch. But this forum is making me hungry espcially Eric's post. I have some of that Roti in my freezer. I get it the Asian Market and warm it up on the cast iron skillet with a couple sunny side up eggs. That's fushion cooking.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

I love a good ARMLET. But I have to fix it myself because Only a Clown Can Fix an ARMLET.
"DeputyDawg" Actually it's Polish Kilbasa or Smoked Sausage cut into small pieces, Onions, green peppers,sea salt and pepper and 3 eggs. But you gotta COOK IT WITH LOVE.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Around here we get chorizo and eggs quite a bit. Not Mexican chorizo but Basque chorizo. Or an omelette with chorizo and green chilis. Lots of cheese. Oh and, Dutch oven bisquits.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Used to be a place in Topeka, Kansas -"The Hawk's Nest", that served a mean Western Armlet (spelled just that way on the Menu Board). They had a yam pie that was good too.

But nowadays it's coffee, more coffee and two Golden Almond breakfast bars. Sundays I cook fried eggs for Pam and I - she gets cheese over the top and I have bacon on the side.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The breakfast I remember most was at OT Hodges Chili Parlor in St. Louis. A small group of us used to go to OT's for breakfast around 9:00am and have a Slinger. (They sold this for lunch also)

It's made like this.

2 Hamburger Patties, each of them covered with an egg and cheese. Potatoes on the side and the whole thing covered in Chilli. Now this was beanless chilli, just the meat and chili sauce. Onions optional. If you wanted they would put some beans on top before the chilli. It would tide you over until lunch.

That's when I really started to put on weight.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

This morning we had the neighbor's cat. Mmmm. It was good too. We've tried Maple but although sweet, it was too hard to chew. Pine sticks to my dental work. Walnut is too bitter and takes a ton of sugar to make it edible. Poplar is good, chews easily and is good for the bowels. Cherry is my favorite but we only have that on special occasions.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Like we used to say when I was an Aircrewman in the Navy; If one person on the crew eats Kimchi for breakfast, everybody eats Kimchi for breakfast! ;o)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Of course, if I want to step out for breakfast, this is always the best choice around these parts:
Eat your heart out, Doug! <g>


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Oatmeal with raisins, rye toast with sugar free apricot jam, half a piece of fruit and coffee. My Dr. told me I ate enough sugar to last a life time and to give it up. My blood sugar just went up looking at the above picture.


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

Cuban cafe con letchee,2 eggs over lite, a toasted bagel with lots of cream cheese…...then black coffee…
then some mornin's just a big bowl of cream of wheat with brown sugar


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

I love what I call a kitchen sink omlet, if it will lay still, throw it in. Ham, sausage, bacon, mushrooms, olives, onions, hash browns (yes, in the omlet). I have seen some folks I have seen spoil it by adding tomatoes and different kinds of peppers.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

coffee…egg, cheese and sausage on a croisant…well…that is my favorite…this morning I wok up late…ended up at OSH (hardware store) and next thing I knew it was close to lunch…so i stopped at burger king so that I could get in the shop asap when i got home…stayed in the shop until 8pm…so i think today;s breakfast (whopper cheese, fries and Dr. Pepper) was a great brweakfast


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Most days 1 egg over medium, hash browns and white toast. And coffee. But lately I've become addicted to Mrs. Winner's cinnamon rolls. And coffee. Other days it's pork tenderloin biscuit. And coffee.

Lee


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Yum !

5 little biskets this morning

5 kinds of jelly

double yum !


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Charlie. I can smell the chicory from here. 
However if you wanted to elicit the sound of ultimate suffering you would have posted a picture some of those little glazed fruit custard pastries - there used to be a place named Le Patisserie Du Roi in the Quarter. Can't seem to be able to Google it :-(


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Charlie. I can smell the chicory from here. 
However if you wanted to elicit the sound of ultimate suffering you would have posted a picture some of those little glazed fruit custard pastries - there used to be a place named Le Patisserie Du Roi in the Quarter. Can't seem to be able to Google it :-(


----------



## ChasHutch (Mar 24, 2008)

Hope nobody minds a new user posting about breakfast…. When time permits (weekends only) I like my buttermilk pancakes with two runny eggs on top with syurp. Ummmm…. oh, and lots of coffee.

btw… love the forums on this site. A friend of mine turned me onto your community yesterday. Looking forward to sharing thoughts and ideas with everyone.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Greg, you remember the less PC name for sausage gravy on toast? SOS? I try to eat healthier these days though. Usually one egg with toast or flour tortilla and either yogurt, grits, or oatmeal.

Charlie, you sure know how tio tempt with the Cafe du Monde beignets! They look awesome!


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

And welcome ChasHutch. Good to have another from N. TX! I live in Rowlett and work in Frisco. This is a great bunch.


----------



## ChasHutch (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice to meet you Tom… I'm in Wylie. Moved my family to Tx. from Chicago last summer, just so happens, the property has a 30×30 shop building in the back yard which has become place of tranquilty!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

yummmm pancakes ! does anyone else have a resturant named "the original pancake house" near them ?

gormet pancakes. good enough to brag about ! .... link ....


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i either have coco puffs or capt'n crunch. nothing else. i only have 15 minutes to eat in the morning because i have to leave to catch the bus ant 6:20 and I'm not waking up any earlier than the 5:50 that i already wake up at.


----------



## Pretzel (Feb 23, 2008)

S.O.S. & Coffee


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Dan, the last time I was at the Original House of Pancakes was in Atlanta up on North Peachtree Rd. Damn, I loved them lingonberries. And chriminy, that apple pancake is bigger than your head! Mmmmmmm…

Lately it's been half of a mini bagel and cream cheese chased by three cups of joe. Y'know, something to float on all that coffee.

always,
J.C.
aka The other white meat


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

High fiber cereal and V-8 weekdays, eggs and ham or bacon and V-8 on Saturdays, oatmeal and V-8 on Sundays.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

we had biskets again ! I'm so excited


----------



## Peggy (Jul 8, 2007)

Dan is very easily entertained in the morning!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

fresh eggs, pending who is in charge of chicken housekeeping pends wether eggs have ******************** on them

regardless the eggs r fresh

mostly fry the eggs, once over mediumn with Rye toast baked fresh and cut, toasted to near burnt with fresh butter sometimes just fresh warm bread and butter

served with home smoked bacon from a pig raised here…..........smoked here

sometrimes served with home fries from last nights left over taters

a little ketchup

and preserves made here too

sometimes a frozen berry smoothie with yogurt

sometimes slow cooked oats, brown sugar and milk

muffins…...........always home made

coffee made from fresh ground beans, cream of choice and sugar of choice


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

lets see it varies during the week, either an ultimate omlet bisket or monster bisket from carl jrs, a supersonic breakfast burrito from sonic, bisket and gravey from Braums or a cinn. roll from red rock bakery they are huge and great they even offer a deep fried one for even more nutrition oh and a lot of coffee through out the day.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

6 out of 7 days- coffee, cigarettes, and sawdust- The healthy living diet.

Sunday it's Coyote pancakes (I get the mix shipped from Calgary) 1/2 lb of bacon each, real maple syrup, and old cheddar cheese.

We also have a $2.99 breakfast on every corner in Cambridge (so it seems) 3 eggs, bacon, hash browns, rye toast


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, what a variety. I'm in the South (USA) now and grown fond of a traditional Southern breakfast…
Grits (MUST be slow cooked!) with lots of butter, salt and pepper - you will be disowned by the South if you dare put sugar on your grits… I swear, light and fluffy buttermilk biscuits with "Sawmill" sausage gravy, a milk and flour gravy for those not in the loop.  Then of course some eggs, coffee and/or juice.

Most mornings there isn't time for that - maybe a Chick-fil-A biscuit and hash browns.

My dad's from NC and in the small towns there pork brains and eggs are very popular.

Fun post!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

A Bay's English Muffin (it has to be Bay's…they're the only good ones on the planet…probably better than the English eat) with butter & a lot of peanut butter…yeah you gotta have both, if you don't use butter, the peanut butter sticks to the roof of your mouth, and a cup of Sumatra Mandheling coffee. (Rich, but never bitter…I wish I was) -SST


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Muffin Wars, nothing Muffin wars, plenty of Muffin Wars - there on the plate… (to the Star Wars theme).

SST, I would put a Wolfermann's (Metro Kansas City) English Muffin up against a Bay's any day. If you come to the proposed Heartland Jock's gathering this summer, I'll spring for one for you to try. And I'll likely take some home with me, as well as two short ends from Gates and Sons BBQ.

This thread reminds me…


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh Jim…..Please don't bring up Braums. I grew up in Edmond and the thing I miss the most is Braums. I wish that they would go further that 8 hours from the farm.

I LOVE BRAUMS!!!!!!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello Dan;
--well this morning was….brown rice and black beans with tofu, soymilk and an apple….followed up by chi tea. I also made lunch which is brussels sprouts and broccoli, in a 'hot' curry peanut butter sauce and all rolled up into whole wheat burritos and more tea…..lots more tea which goes with me throughout the day.

Anyway thats my plate, in my world and,

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Jim and itsme, both my parents grew up in Chandler, OK, and my grandmother always mixed in pork or beef brains in the scrambled eggs. It was a hold over habit from the depression. I never knew about the brains until I was in my teens. Didn't make me any smarter though!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

biskets again this morning ! today we tried a new jelly. black rasberry !


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

--curried brown rice, tofu and beet greens….soymilk and tea….
--then I fixed lunch which is burritos filled with cabbage, peanuts and rice plus hot peppers….

....now what about that quart of strawberries sitting in the sink de-thawing….?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

black coffee. 
maxwell house. 
2 cups so far 
and biskets ! 
honey peanut butter, yogurt butter and jelly


----------



## wirgit (Mar 19, 2008)

Charlie M.,

You are an evil man to post a pic of beignets and chickory coffee from Cafe du Monde! I used to savor that when I lived on St. Phillip St., and my mouth actually watered just now at seeing the photo.

Now it's an 8 0z. class of fortified soy milk to mix Fibresonic powder (very high in fiber) and dutifully follow the instructions of my gastroenterologist. Getting older is such a blast!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry about that, Earle. You have my sympathy. I've given up all my vices except rich food. I don't know if I could bear to part with that one!


----------



## ChasHutch (Mar 24, 2008)

I was awakened this morning by my wife with a hot cup of black coffee… I said "Yawn… you are the best". To which she replied, "You're gonna like me even more more in 18 minutes…." Hot biscuits!

Biscuits and Smuckers Strawberry Jam!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Heck, Hutch…. for a second there I thoight this thread was going to get racy!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Back in 1961, I used be able to put away a lot of pancakes.

I was working on a diamond drill, exploring for minerals near a small town called Royalton, in central MN.

There was a small diner, called Jack's Diner were we ate breakfast every morning, Jack the owner served a nice stack of Pancakes, & homemade Bacon.

I used to have them everyday. One morning Jack walked away from his grill, took off his apron & threw it on the

floor, & said, *I quit!!*

He said, do you realize I've been making your pancakes bigger everyday,

to see if you'd leave some on your plate, but when I seen your Buddy give you one of his, & you ate that one,

*"I just couldn't take it anymore".;o)*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

A buddy of mine went down to Cafe Du Monde a couple months ago and brought me some Beignet mix and Chickory Coffee… WOW… beignet's are like the easiest thing in the world to make and are awesome… gotta eat'em in moderation tho. I got to the bottom of the box then got excited when I realized that I could order it online… my local grocer couldn't figure out what I was doing with all the powdered sugar… lol

Normal breakfast's are Total and a banana, and coffee coffee coffee….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

And it never fails that you are wearing dark clothes when you decide to eat them, and the powdered sugar gets all over you.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

hot coffee and biskets from the Peggster, equals true love. I'm a lucky guy.


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

Coffee and breakfast burrito, usually eggs (eggbeater), sausage, cheese, and green peppers. The wife makes me one and I can eat it on the run, Oh and more coffee.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

--this morning was….strawberries and blueberries out of our freezer, honey and soymilk blended together for a softies drink and….a peanut butter, banana and whole wheat bread sandwich plus tea…..


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Eggs, sausage, V-8 and coffee this AM.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Rikkor, I like that V8 too (actually HyVee generic vegetable juice). I'm hoping I can avoid graduating to Fibresonic powder.

Earle - ain't it great to becoming part of the GE (gastro-enterological) generation. First they ship you your AARP card at age fifty, then the wife and the Doctor helpfully suggest the flexible colonoscopy procedure. And it's all downhill from there…


----------



## barlow (Feb 28, 2008)

usually just coffee, the stronger the better, with cream, breakfast is really big in the area due to all the loggers, at the only restraunt/truckstop in town (The Wildwood) is the Garbage Can Omlet, with hash browns and toast


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

--then there was this morning; ....curried brown rice with broccoli and carrots on top, some hummus (which I make in large lots and crackers….soymilk and tea….

Have a very good day….and,

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

coffee and biscuits … new kind of jelly … what a treat!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

--breakfasting with 'breaking dawn' on Monday morning; ....steamed asparagus with garlic hummus, peanut-butter sandwich and apple….with rice milk and tea….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

biscuits and micro-wave in-the-pouch, Bob Evan's sausage gravey with yogart butter. coffee.

all served up by the ole Peggster!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-02;
--curried 'wild' (makes me kinda grrrrh in the morning) brown (still looking for a tan) rice and aspararagus….peanut-butter sandwich….and soymilk plus tea….


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-03;
--beet greens and brussel sprouts….peanut-butter on whole wheat….grapes, soymilk and tea….now I'm ready and fit to go for the weekend….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

coffee and dairy case biscuits … jiff honey peanut butter and five jelly flavors …

another day and another biscuit


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Mon through fri…a bowl of raisin bran and 1% milk…
Sat on the way to the cabinet shop..an double espresso venti mocha iced latte..(mmm chocolate flavored rocket fuel)...and a maple frosted dough nut!
Once a month on Sundays we make Belgian waffles from scratch, with warm Vermont maple syrup and lots of melted butter, with a side of scrambled eggs


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-08
--curried wild brown rice, brussel sprouts and peas….orange, soymilk and tea….life is great, breakfast is good…..


----------



## dphagan (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmmm… I'm beginning to wonder if we woodworking folk haven't come across the next great health food trend. Sawdust! Seriously, I'm sure if we just add some liquid (milk) and slow cook it for a few hours the fibers would break down enough for it to be edible as a porridge like substance. Add some sweetener and voila, a high fiber low fat breakfast. Plus since we make it ourselves, its pretty cheap.

Sawdust, its not just for school custodians to clean up vomit with anymore. But wait, what if a kid eats the sawdust, then goes to school and throws up. It will be all ready for cleanup! Yep, I'm a genius.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

I split a pizza with the wife. Totino's supreme pizza is known around here as the breakfast pizza. If we split the pizza it is about 400 calories each. I wash it down with an endless supply of diet dew.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Two coffee's while I catch up on email and L.J. and G.T.
Sundays-- 2 coffee's,fresh fruit bowl,orange juice,eggs over easy and bacon or sausage. Mmmmmmm


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

still on a long jelly and biscuit run …

we ran out one day and it was eggo toaster waffles


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I call them "Egg Mac-odies"

Start the toast and the fried egg with the yoke broken. Turn the egg over when it's done on one side. Then add a slice of American cheese and ham. When the cheese starts to melt put the whole thing between the two pieces of toast (I add pepper). If you're feeling brave … add mayo. Good, good, good, good, good.


----------



## Pretzel (Feb 23, 2008)

SOS. & coffee Again, plus peanut butter & honey


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-09
--more, (yes I just love that curried rice) curried wild brown rice and peas….brussel sprouts and peanut-butter on 2 toasted whole wheat slices of bread….soymilk and tea….and again breakfast is good….


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Frank is the only guy I know that eats dinner for breakfast.

Lee


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Odie, I like the same thing from time to time, but I add fresh salsa instead of mayo, and turkey bacon instead of ham.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Coffe and leftovers… when I was single many moons ago, the best breakfast was cold pizza and or Chinese food.

When there are no leftovers, then it is eggs with onions and cheese.


----------



## Peggy (Jul 8, 2007)

Dan loves biscuits! Thanks to Odie though Dan is craving "Egg Mac-odies"! Thanks Odie!!!!!


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Those "Egg Mac-odies" do sound good, huh. I like paper sandwiches though, keeps my face looking young.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Everyone !!!

Three cheers for the Peggster !

She's so good to me !

Peggy bought some eggs and Canadian bacon … can't wait for breakfast !


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

Favorite breakfast… Sunday morning at "Grandma Sally's" restaurant in Naperville. Large Belgian waffle with sliced peaches, bananas, strawberries and whipped cream. Mmmmmmmm oh, and don't forget the sausage patties, fresh coffee & OJ!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-10
--tomato, lettuce….along with cabbage and curried brown rice….hummus (spinach and garlic) with crackers….and soymilk and tea….a working breakfast is very good….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

The Peggster hit another homer !! She made me a couple "Egg Mac-odies"

A good cook this woman is ! yum yum yum

Our imaginations ran wild. How about "Egg Mac-odies" with pepperjack cheese ? shaved smoked turkey ? crispy bacon … I think we are on another roll.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

"Large Belgian waffle with sliced peaches, bananas, strawberries and whipped cream. Mmmmmmmm oh, and don't forget the sausage patties, fresh coffee & OJ!"

WOW Tom!! Do we think alike or what?? That sounds absolutely fantastic… almost worth driving to Naperville to get…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Guess what I'm going to have for breakfast ? Peggy was that a back-handed "thanks Odie"? Good stuff, huh?


----------



## Peggy (Jul 8, 2007)

It was good stuff Odie! And yes there was a slight tone to my "thanks Odie". I was getting used to the simple life of biscuits and jelly!!!! After our delicious breakfast this morning, I don't mind the extra steps involved in making the "Egg mac-odies! Dan appreciated the good food!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad you like them Peggy. They're also very good on English muffins. And have you ever tried Cheese Mac-odies ? They are an English muffin half with sharp chedar cheese and small pieces of bacon on them. Then put in the Broiler. This is really a little "s-- stirring Mac-odie". Oh we have fun.


----------



## flink (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a couple six-packs of diet coke.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-11
--strawberries, grapes and honey in a soymilk softie…..curried brown rice and tofu….tea….where breakfast is good in New England….


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-12
....strawberries, raspberries and blueberries all swimming in a light bath of soymilk,
shimmering golden brown all natural peanut-butter,
lightly set atop toasted 9 grain whole wheat basking in temptation,
while a chinese brew of pu-erh tea with honey and soymilk lightens my taste buds….

--and once again breakfast is good in New England….


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

Since I work nights and just got home I guess I just had Corn Flakes for dinner, so last nights breakfast when I got up was the Pizza that everyone else was having for dinner. What can I say I'm bassackwards.
Sometimes my wife will make breakfast for dinner which is when I get breakfast for breakfast.
Eggs, Bacon, home fries and toast. Not good for me but oh so good.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Frank, do they kind of taste like wild hickory nuts?


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I go to Jimmy's in New Port Richey 3 times a week for 2 eggs over easy, 4 slices of bacon crisp (2 for me, & 2 for my buddy dog jojo) WW toast & lots of coffee and conversation.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Beer and Rice Crispies…....... you get a real different snap crackle pop


----------



## hisparadox (Mar 1, 2008)

lately, Ive been on an oatmeal kick, a package of the flavored oatmeal, along with some regular oatmeal, and a cup of decaf coffee, hopefully, it will do something for my cholesterol, of course, some toasted whole grain bread with a swipe of peanut butter also works for me


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Cheerios and Fresh Fruit ….Blackberries, Raspberries or Blueberries keeps me regular ….The berries in Washington state are wonderful ..nice and big and juicy …I buy them fresh in July and freeze them for all yr round …


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-12
....a glazer's delight of peanut-butter,
swirled lavishly between two bread boards of whole wheat,
while i also entertained a glass of soymilk,
and practiced deglutition of some pu-erh tea….

--once again enjoying breakfast as good in New England….


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

4-13: Oatmeal with raisins, V-8 and coffee.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

--hi rikkor;
....and yes I stand corrected on my above posted breakfast for Sunday….
--2008-04-13….
--must be stuck in a time frame of -12 state of mind….


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello Jarrod;
--now you've got my attention with those NM 'red chilies'....and yes, I know what you mean when it comes to the "brow sweat" and "double burn". That double burn is what I liken to jet turbines and the 'after-burner' effect.

Great hearing from you here at LJ….and have you or do you use//come across juniper wood?


----------



## Peggy (Jul 8, 2007)

Toasted Thomas bagel w/everything covered with boars head chicken sliced so thin it looks like sawdust, topped with a mixture of cheeses (chedder, italian mix, jalepeno and jack) melted in microwave then under broiler for a good layer of burnt cheese! Delicious! The second half was the bottom of the bagle and needed a little extra flavor so I poured a tablespon of asiago peppercorn salad dressing on the side to dip in and it was all good! 
Dan by the way is eating out somewhere in Chatanooga with our kids and grandkids. I wish I was there with the babies!


----------



## WIwoodworker (Apr 10, 2008)

In order of preference…

1) Free and made by someone else
2) Biscuits and Gravy
3) Eggs, Bacon, Sourdough Toast


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

GO Peggy !!!!


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

coffee and a bagel , a simple breakfast for a simple man.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh golly moe…!

I think I've gained 10 LBS just reading this GOOD stuff!

Typically:
Glass of my special mixed drink with all my pills, etc.
2 eggs over easy… topped with Cayenne pepper & Curry powder.
Toast, just buttered.
1/2 Grapefruit
... and of course, COFFEE.

I just love biskets & gravy and a huge nice omelet with rye toast, etc.
Usually get that about once a year after voting at an election.

I also have to watch my blood sugar… yuk…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

chattanooga vacation ... sunday morning …. Cracker Barrel …. blueberrie pancakes !


----------



## reluctant (Feb 13, 2008)

I have coffee most days along with yogurt and fruit (typically a banana). Occasionally I'll eat 1 egg over easy, rye toast and a few slices of bacon. On days when I feel like spoiling myself, I'll add corned-beef hash or biscuits and gravy.

reluctant


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Wednesday morning only 11 am… because it's the only time I get help to get out of the house. I go to the Parkway Cafe in Rapid City…it's had a dozen names over the years…but everyone knows it as the Parkway. My breakfast that day?
Heart attack on a plate. Chicken fried steak with sausage gravy…extra gravy, two basted eggs, hashbrowns, buttered whole wheat toast, four cups of coffee while watching CNN and the weather channel on two different monitors. yummmers….it comes on two hot platters…I waddle out of the place….but then I waddled into the place. I was a vegan for a long time…lost all kinds of weight…felt great. I enjoy the torture now…at least just once a week.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-14
--curried brown rice with cabbage and tomato…..plain un-cooked tofu, orange juice with a splash of cranberry juice, soymilk and pu-erh tea, now I'm ready to work….and breakfast is goodish in New England….


----------



## BobR (Jun 29, 2007)

I have been having the same thing for over 20 years now, and still haven't tired of it.

Fresh juiced orange.
Fresh diced fruit and home made yogurt (current fruit grapes)
Half grape fruit.
Bowl of natural muesli
One slice of whole grain toast and marmalade jam (jelly)
One cup coffee.


----------



## tjscott (Dec 27, 2007)

Due to recent Dr. orders (to lower cholesterol and blood sugar), I am now having oatmeal w/berries, half a banana, 2 strips of bacon or 2 sausage patties and a glass of skim milk. Sounds like something I would expect my Dad to eat, but now it's my turn.

Growing up in upsate NY, it was mostly cold cereal. Now my son is doing that one while my wife continues with the diet coke and a bag of Famous Amos chocolate chip cookies. Doesn't that sound like a winner???


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone wanna bet that I won't have blueberrie bread for breakfast tomorrow ?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-15
--brussel sprouts and cabbage with broccoli, mixed together along with peanuts and all in a stir fry, with on the spot homemade curry sauce….strawberries and soymilk….with pu-erh tea….likening breakfast as good in New England….


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Diet Pepsi, I gotta quit this.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I went on a short vacation to McMinnville Tennesse this weekend. My son Nathan works an odd shift at a car parts factory and when he woke up it was his lunch time. We ate breakfast at the local PeKing resturant buffet. Got in there around 11:30 am. I had sushi.

photo my son NATE

he's our youngest at 23










​


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-16
--sumptuous strawberries laced with raspberries of embonpoint and all taken from last years harvest of our land….chunky natural peanut butter, with a banana fit between two toasted bread boards of whole wheat….soymilk and more pu-erh tea….now I'm ready to go and drop some trees today, since breakfast is good in New England….


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm a little late on this, I guess, but I've been kind-of stuck on Egg Mac-Odies…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

back on track … biscuits and HOT pepper jelly, peanut butter and yogurt butter. coffee


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

That's the way Steve …. good stuff


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-17
--strawberries, blueberries and honey blended as one, along with soymilk for a heavenly softie drink….crackers and peanut-butter…..an orange and pu-erh tea….breakfast is good in New England as I prepare to make sawdust with trees….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

biscuits … ? do I have a choice ?

"stop it ! the ovens hot already …. " ... da Peggster

"stir it up ! .... thats what they make spoons and brains for … " ... da DAN


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I just built myself an Egg Mac Muffin. Off to a branding today and needed to tank up some. Topped it off with two cream cheese crousants.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

Geotta, eggs and fried potatoes with toasted bagels and cream cheese, coffee with a little chocolate cream in it. but thats only on the one day that my wife and I have the same day off. some times we switch that up with biscuits and gravy. well now I'm hungry I guess I need to get cooking.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

hi i live in england and i had bacon sausage and egg in a baggy


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't believe I just read this entire post!!!!!!!!

I eat oatmeal every morning, no sugar in anything, walk, use a heavy boxing bag, and have lost 42 pounds since January. I'm 6'4" 225lb now instead of 267lb. I didn't think I would see my feet again, not to mention other parts.

I seams that if you sit in front of a computer monitor and snack , *your ass grows*.

Who would have thunk?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

That frisky Peggster gave me biscuits again. She gave me a Mac Odie one day and has no imagination for anything but buscuits. I've been married to this ole woman for 25 years. Anyone want to help her with more breakfast ideas ?

She's the best woman in the world !

and I'm the luckyest ole man … I'm thrilled with buscuits.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

You're a lucky man …. I fix my own.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-19
--home-made blackberry//peach jam, layered on top of chunky natural peanut-butter and all spread on top of two toasted whole wheat bread boards….soymilk and lapsang souchong tea….and so today breakfast is good in New England….


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

I just had me a big ol slab of country ham w/ a couple of pancakes.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Cereal & toast.


----------



## RonPage (Apr 9, 2008)

A pot of coffee and half a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ron that sounds like my wife.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-21
....a slab of tofu, lightly browned and peppered, sitting in a garden of lettuce and tomatoes and all between two toasted whole wheat bread boards….soymilk and lapsang souchong tea, now I'm ready to work the woods, since breakfast is good in New England….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

biscuits were good ,,, peanut butter and jelly yum … four of them.

the fifth one was bad, really bad, ... spinach and waterchestnut dip. .... I'll never try that again !


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-22
--curried brown rice, smothered by a top layer of beat greens….along with a side dish of all natural chunky peanut-butter and peach chutney, which I leveled onto some crackers….soymilk and lapsang souchang tea along with an-other 16 oz cup of pu-erh tea….ahhhhh, life is great and breakfast is good in New England….


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-23
--tofu sandwich on toasted whole wheat bread boards….lettuce and tomato salad, plus strawberries on the side….soymilk and lapsang souchang tea….now I'm ready to go and work some gardens this morning and shuffle some trees this afternoon as breakfast is the start of good in New England….


----------



## Peggy (Jul 8, 2007)

Ramen noodle soup with sprinkle of hot red pepper flakes and a few dashes of hot oil for a little extra zing!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Well Peggy … no one knows, but I quit smoking about 10 months ago. I was a little over weight at the time (should weigh 160 pounds, but weighed 174 pounds … not too bad). After quiting smoking I now weigh 190 pounds. Today I start Weight Watchers. I will be having a bowl of cereal with a banana.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

-hello Peggy; ....now your on the right track….'hot pepper flakes' and 'a little extra zing' for breakfast.

2008-04-24
--curried brown rice with black beans, an apple…..soymilk and pu-erh tea and yes, breakfast is good in New England….


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

For me, that would be migas from Fuzzy's Taco Shop near TCU


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-25
--2 toasted whole wheat bread boards, slithered with all natural chunky peanut-butter and topped with a banana, humus and un-cookedl broccoli….soymilk and lapsang souchang tea with honey….sitting outside earlier while eating a good breakfast and watching breaking dawn here in New England….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

biscuits !


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-28
--lightly grilled slab of tofu on 2 toasted bread boards with jalapeno peppers….soymilk and lapsang souchang tea and then comes my enjoying a good breakfast in New England as of to work I go….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Toast !

the Peggster lost her imagination


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-04-30
--one slab of tofu, lightly grilled and finished with a course grit of garlic on 2 toasted whole wheat bread boards….accompanied with a low luster sheen of mustered, (1 coat) and followed up with an apple that was hand burnished to a high gloss sheen….followed up with soymilk and lapsang souchsang tea….life is great and breakfast is good in New England as I prepare to; "* work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*"....


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Da Peggster made biscuits again … coffee and a energy drink


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry Frank, that doesn't much appeal to me. My dad used to eat like that too. (He also assumed everyone wanted tobasco sauce in their orange juice.)


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Just cereal. Bummer.

I may try my hand at an egg Mac Odie for lunch tho. lol…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Sure fire cure for a cough *

For 3 consecutive mornings at Breakfast time, get up and have 1 large bowl of Bran Flakes, followed with a quart of prune juice…

Ohhh…you'll still have the cough,....but you'll be afraid to


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-01
--curried brown rice, with tofu, garlic and beet greens all stir fried…..peanut butter and crackers….soymilk and lapsang souchang tea….where life is great and breakfast is good in the New England woods….

--hello jm82435; ....no need to be sorry there. I'm just wondering why your sorry and, yet you never shared with us here at LJ what you had to eat for breakfast? As to the Tabasco sauce, well I never use the stuff myself (actually the stuff has no taste and lesser heat)....since one can make much better and tasting spices with the habanero peppers and Thai bullet peppers.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-02
--cream of wheat and grits, with crushed red pepper and stir fried curry sauce with beet greens and garlic….grilled tofu and peanut butter….soymilk and lapsang souchang tea….and yes, life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## RonPage (Apr 9, 2008)

Frank,

Be careful with that diet…I hear it can turn your beard white.


----------



## Knottyguy (Apr 20, 2008)

This morning was spotted owl leftovers diced up and mixed in with scrambled eggs. The taste is sort of a cross between a bald eagle and a golden retreiver.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

good batch of biscuits today.

that ole Peggster is the BEST


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

coffe and pain au chocolat


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

I am not very good at eating breakfast. I know it is "the most important meal of the day" - I am usually more hurried than hungry. (a red delicious apple and an anjou pear this morning)

Frank, I guess your menu distracted me from my breakfast and reminded me of my dads instead. I know you didn't mean to, but thanks for reminding me of my dad.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-03
--forgot the rice this morning and went for a salad of….red leaf lettuce, tofu, broccoli, tomato, chick peas and garlic with a side order of jalapeño peppers….orange juice and cranberry mix, (1:1) soymilk and lapsang souchang tea….as I prepare for some yard and barn sale hunting this morning,....while life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

the perfect breakfast

You're sitting at the breakfast table and your son is on the cover of the box of Wheaties, your mistress is on the cover of Playboy, and your wife is on the back of the milk carton.


----------



## Peggy (Jul 8, 2007)

I had a delicious piece of cherry pie warmed up and a cup of good coffee. Dan is on his own!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

14 pills and a pot of coffee. A yogurt and carnation istant breakfast. MMMM… great breakfast. Like heck it is. I forgot, 1 cigar. mike


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-05
--well lets see….'first' breakfast was around 3:30 am, strawberries and 4 peanut-butter crackers, with soymilk and lapsang souchang tea….now I'm back in the house for 'second' breakfast….brown stir fry rice with broccoli, bean sprouts, peas….more soymilk and some pu-erh tea….next it's out to remove some inches from an old timber beam, where life is great and breakfast is good in the New England woods….


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-06
--grilled lettuce and tomato, lightly joined onto a slab of tofu and then settled between two bread boards of whole wheat toast with some mustard, a side dish of straight up out of the can black beans….soymilk and pu-erh tea….and yes, life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Gotta give the Peggster credit. She keeps trying.

Jimmy Dean Ham and Cheese microwave croissants. Ok for today, but not a marching band.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Peggster is still trying to get points !

she bought some new jelly at Walmart.

look for a buscuit and new review tomorrow.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-07
--strawberries and two apples, plus some grapes….all natural peanut-butter and crackers….soymilk and pu-erh tea as I'm warming up for outside activity in the woods of New England, where life is great and breakfast is good….


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

yesterday was a can of "chef-boyardee canned ravioli." 
today was two turkey hot dogs with cheese, sweet relish, and ketchup.

I work mids and can't get the whole "supper for breakfast, breakfast for supper" thing out of my head.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Vytorin sprinkled with just a touch of Zetia..and a large helping of Zocor on the side.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Well the jelly was good. Smuckers seedless jams. Black and Red Rassberry.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-08
--homemade banana bread, more homemade banana bread and hey, lets stop slicing this stuff, so I tore off a hunk of homemade banana bread….with all natural peanut-butter, some grapes and soymilk with lapsang souchang tea….as I get ready ("....now how do you get ready?") to go and lay a floor in the bathroom of a cabin…..and yes, life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

blueberry bread from Bob Evans takeout … pretty good for a change


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Three sips of warm flat diet soda that was left in my truck for two days and a unchewed piece of gum that I found wedged between the seats….


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-09
--curried and diced brussel sprouts, corn, garlic and brown rice all in a stir fry…..rolled up inside 2 burrito bags….with a side dish of tomatoes and strawberries….soymilk and tiger paw (chai) tea and yes, life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Peggster left breakfast up to me today.

Joan of Arc Red Kidney Beans in the microwave. Yogurt butter and salt and pepper.


----------



## ninefingers (May 9, 2008)

Bite sized shredded wheat(any unsweetened (frosted) brand) in yogurt sweetened with LYLE'S GOLDEN SYRUP !!

(Abram Lyle & Son, Sugar Refiners: product of England)


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-12
--home grown strawberries, raspberries and blueberries in that order….all natural peanut-butter with homemade strawberry preserve jam on 2 toasted rye bread boards….soymilk and pu-erh tea….and, yes life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## wayner (May 11, 2008)

Biscuits and gravy, country ham, slow cooked grits, fried apples, hash browns, eggs and a cup of strong
black coffee…...... strong enough to walk on. Can't get any better than this


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-14
--strawberries and blueberries with grapes all together….2 soy dogs between gouged out bread boards with lettuce and tomato….soymilk and pu-erh tea, as I was looking over my 'to do' list for today and reading '*Lucy*' by *William Wordsworth*:

"Strange fits of passion have I known:
And I will dare to tell,
But in the lover's ear alone,
What once to me befell.

....Roll'd round in earth's diurnal course.
With rocks, and stones, and trees."

....and yes, life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-15
--blueberries, grapes and strawberries, all together as one….one banana with all natural peanut-butter on 2 toasted bread boards….soymilk and lapsang souchang tea, as life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

another day
another biscuit


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

Try this:

Oven to 375
1/2 cube of butter in cake pan, put in oven
mix 1 cup flour, 2 eggs, 3 cups milk in bowl with whisk (1-2-3)
whisk in vanilla
when the butter is melted add the mix to the cake pan
let it bake for 20-30 minutes, you'll know it's done when the top starts to brown and the sides curl

Remove from oven, cut into squares, serve with butter and syrup, or berries, or powdered sugar. It's yummy.

The Danish side of my family makes this and I've been making it since I was less than 10 years old. I had to feed my FIVE BROTHERS before church on Sunday. I'd make 2 or 3 of these.

-Matt in Redmond


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-16
--all natural peanut-butter hefted onto 2 toasted breadboards….black beans and brussel sprouts….soymilk and pu-erh tea, and yes life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

I have started a part time catering and breakfast biz.

Special on possum today only!!








!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

cool truck !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*FRANK* are you still eating those "wild hickory nuts"?

*COOL TRUCK* , but, unlike Frank, I can't make up my mind if it's cat or possum for breakfast.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Jungle Jim's cheese pockets this morning.

good ones …. world famous grocery store


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I woke up this evening to a Church FEAST!!!...

My breakfast came at 5:30pm… 
baked ham, meatloaf, green bean casserole, mac and cheese, baked beans, corn, beenie weenies, and rice… then… strawberry cake and bananna creame pie…. ahhhhh yeah…. life is goooooood


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

had breakfast with steve …............


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

On my way to the "Original Pancake House" in Indy.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

MOREL MUSHROOMS


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-20
--grilled tofu, brussel sprouts and then a curry stir fry with peanuts, red peppers and brown rice….then I laid on some crackers and peanut-butter….soymilk and tiger paw (chai) tea….where life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-21
--asparagus and a peanut-butter sandwich with a banana…..soymilk and pu-erh tea, since I'm traveling light this morning as off to work I go, where life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

right out of the box cereal … cold milk in a bowl. little sugar. all served up by the ole Peggster


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

2008-05-22
--cold brown rice and corn with tomatoes….soymilk and pu-erh tea, and traveling light again this morning, where life is great and breakfast is good in the woods of New England….


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I didn't eat no stinking breakfast this morning, I had cocktails around 11:00 am instead. *Breakfast of champions*


----------



## BYGJYM (Jun 10, 2008)

I like a Aussie Brekky Tower(my own invention!) 2 pieces toast, Butter, Vegemite, 2 fried eggs, Cajun Spice, tabasco(habenero) all stacked on toast in order given. Big cup of hot tea to wash it down!


----------



## BYGJYM (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh I forgot the slices of cheese between the vegemite nad eggs. sorry!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been on this all grain waffle and fresh strawberries with honey kick… and coffee… lots of coffee…

.... oh, and MrTrim- I just saw your picture up above for the first time since you've posted it… I was rolling on the floor laughing…. lol. That one was hilarious…


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Goetta and eggs is popular in my neck of the woods.

Goetta is a type of breakfast sausage made with meat and oats.


----------



## Chardt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm only a breakfast guy on weekends, when I really enjoy brewing some coffee, and I usually make scrambled eggs with Onions, Tomatoes, Cilantro, a dash of chili powder and top with cheddar cheese, wheat toast and either Bacon, or homemade Sausage.

During the week, it's a latte and a handful of raw almonds, and a piece of fruit at my desk…like right now.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

8 12 2008

Well Peggster and I had biscuits again. These were really good ones. Left overs from a crockpot pork roast with american cheese. All microwaved ! yum


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hey … what happened to McOdies?*


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

Here in Alaska breakfasts are much the same as anywhere else. I do enjoy scrambled eggs with smoked red (sockeye) salmon mixed in. Only in Alaska would you find folks mixing red salmon with scrambled eggs. I hear that elsewhere people have to pay handsomely for red salmon. We like blueberry hotcakes with highbush cranberry syrup or birch syrup. Bear ham from a nice spring black bear goes well with the hotcakes. Some nice light biscuits with fireweed jelly is always a treat.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I want bacon !!!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Beside *Teh Tarik *and *Roti Canai* I also like *Nasi Goreng* *(Fried Rice)*

Breakfast :- http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee343/Masrol/Breakfast/Picture016.jpg


----------



## hisparadox (Mar 1, 2008)

today it was a deli breakfast sandwich much to the dismay of my cardiologist, sausage egg and cheese, I did skip out of the salt, and went for decaf coffee, and ate healthy for the rest of the day, but breakfast was good.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Oatmeal with raisins, brown sugar and cinnamon. Rye toast with orange marmalade, banana and coffee.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

My Wife makes killer biscuits & sausage gravy homemade


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

this morning we had toasted bagels with crunchy peanut butter … we are now off the biscuit run


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Scrapple and eggs is my favorite. Can't get scrapple in my part of AZ, though. So I settle for Biskits n' gravy and gallons of coffee.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

microwave pancakes today


----------

